# This Weeks Purchases



## Hopperb (Jul 29, 2011)

Just a place holder for now but I'm going to try my first stab at posting some pictures later tonight or tomorrow morning of what I picked up in YBor City and here in Charlotte this week. 

More to come...


----------



## k-morelli (Jun 22, 2011)

can't wait to see the spoils


----------



## Vwluv10338 (Aug 24, 2010)

:cp:clock: 
Tick tock, waiting on the pics



:mrgreen:


----------



## Hopperb (Jul 29, 2011)

Ok here we go with my first try at pictures...

The ones in this post are what I picked up in YBor City and at Tampa Humidor
Ybor City Haul 2 picture by hopperb - Photobucket

Ybor City Haul 4 picture by hopperb - Photobucket

Ybor City Haul 5 picture by hopperb - Photobucket

Ybor City Haul 3 picture by hopperb - Photobucket

Signed Opus X by A. Fuente Jr. picture by hopperb - Photobucket


----------



## Hopperb (Jul 29, 2011)

I'm still having trouble getting my login for puff to work on my PC so I had to post these as links via my iPad hopefully they will work...

Bill


----------



## Hopperb (Jul 29, 2011)

These are some I picked up at a local B&M yesterday during a 50% off sale

http://s240.photobucket.com/albums/...ew&current=DSCN1206-1.jpg&mediafilter=noflash


----------



## ShortFuse (Jun 6, 2011)

Nice looking haul my friend! Is that salomon a Macanudo Vintage Maduro?


----------



## Hopperb (Jul 29, 2011)

ShortFuse said:


> Nice looking haul my friend! Is that salomon a Macanudo Vintage Maduro?


That it is. I picked it up on a recommendation from the owner. Haven't tried it yet.

The unbanded is a Pre - Embargo Pinar that the owner gifted me along with the Xikar cutter. It paid off for him though as I went back today and bought three more boxes...


----------



## Vwluv10338 (Aug 24, 2010)

here you go:


----------



## Vwluv10338 (Aug 24, 2010)




----------



## Vwluv10338 (Aug 24, 2010)

NICE haul


----------



## Hopperb (Jul 29, 2011)

Vwluv10338 said:


> NICE haul


Thanks for posting those up!


----------



## anonobomber (Aug 29, 2011)

Wow this is like looking at images of beautiful women! Great stuff there!


----------



## Vwluv10338 (Aug 24, 2010)

Hopperb said:


> Thanks for posting those up!


not a problem. Just go to photobubket and copy the url with


----------



## neil (Aug 21, 2011)

wow, what an amazing haul! let me know if you ever need someone to babysit all those cigars... you know, to keep them safe...


----------



## brunoslee (Mar 3, 2010)

nice cigars!!!

!!!


----------



## sincerity (Aug 16, 2011)

nice smokes! where do you go in Charlotte?


----------



## usrower321 (Mar 27, 2011)

holy crap nice pick ups! Never had most of those but I do love the JG reserva especials


----------



## raylol16 (Aug 4, 2011)

Oh you got that purple coffin! Is that the one with like an opus and a julius caesar in it or something?


----------



## ptpablo (Aug 22, 2010)

lucky man, lucky man!!!!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Yeah Bill - where in Charlotte - I'm passing thru this coming weekend


----------

